# Chatty little girl and reluctant “big” brother



## KuraiRevesRose (Mar 6, 2017)

Hello, I’d previously made a post a while ago about my little female budgie who has long since been named Sage. She’s a little dork who loves to hang upside down in her cage and flap her wings to exercise (We joke that she’s possibly part bat) and her favorite song to whistle is “pumped up kicks.” Well recently we aided a woman in taking in her albino cockatiel in a re-homing and Sage seems over the moon to have someone else to “tweet” to. Lol she’s spent the past few days sitting at the side of her cage besides his own cage trying to chat him up despite him pretty much tuning her out until he decides to trill back a single note which sends Sage into a hyper tweeting episode that in turn leaves the cockatiel, who we’ve named Kirin, with an expression of “oh god what have I done?” I’m hoping to get some pics of them eventually to post once he’s more comfortable in his new home with his chatty “little sister” (the cage in the picture was a temporary placement while we assembled his bigger cage)


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Both birds are very beautiful, funny story about the tweeting, I wonder if there is understanding in the vocal expressions between species or if budgie speaks budgie and cockatiel speaks cockatiel. Love more pictures when you get a chance.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sage and Kirin are such beautiful birds!!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They're gorgeous!


----------



## KuraiRevesRose (Mar 6, 2017)

Update:: lol apparently Sage has learned to speak cockatiel trill as she can now trill the same as Kirin. She’ll even put the power behind her voice to match his exact volume


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

That's funny, she wants to make sure she is not out done. I had a rescue budgie that used to make sounds like a guinea pig.


----------



## Lexmacelade (Sep 14, 2017)

they are gorgeous and I love their names.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That is too cool that she's learned to mimic Kirin's trill already!*


----------



## KuraiRevesRose (Mar 6, 2017)

And since we’ve had numerous thunderstorms here in Texas where I live, Kirin's first mimics were of the sounds of wind blowing through rafters as while my partner was covering the birds for the night, Kirin kept whistling “whoo, whoo, whoo” and we were like “what are you doing Kirin? What is your malfunction?” Until we realized he was following the rhythm of the wind. So apparently he was named properly lol


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That's great!! *


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

They certainly learn to mimic what they hear. I was in a bird shelter adopting a couple of budgies and the phone was ringing and no one was answering it, then I realized it was an African Grey imitating the sound of a phone ringing, it sounded so authentic.


----------



## KuraiRevesRose (Mar 6, 2017)

That’s funny lol. Currently we’re still working on getting Kirin to be friendly as he will tolerate us talking to him and putting a hand on the cage though if we look away he’ll hiss and snap at either fingers or foreheads. Or he’ll just stare at us and ponder whether we’re worth the effort to hiss at while speaking to him. To which we usually respond “Kirin! Why can’t we just be friends? We just want to love you but you make it your mission to be a grumpy fluff butt!” So we’re slowly working up to the hand in the cage.


----------

